# My bottles moved to DC



## div2roty (Sep 2, 2010)

Recently my bottles and I moved to DC, here are some pics.

 Here are some on top of a blanket chest







 close up of bitters






 close up of sodas






 on the window






 on jelly cupboard






 on corner cupboard






 coke adv






 door pushes






 art for the heck of it on a bottle forum


----------



## JOETHECROW (Sep 2, 2010)

It looks like a nice pad, Matt.....So far, your improvements probably go a long ways towards making it feel more like home.


----------



## cyberdigger (Sep 2, 2010)

Finally a change for the better in Washington! [8|]


----------



## div2roty (Sep 2, 2010)

One cool thing is that I paid between $3-20 each for the three demis, and they are all pontiled


----------



## div2roty (Sep 3, 2010)

The corner cabinet is Delaware made, from mid 1800s.  On top of it are 4 ip sodas, two from del, one from philly and then one from York Pa.  The clear hutch is a barqs root beer, from miss.

 Also on the corner cabinet: a redware flask, a matchstick house from the 1920-30s, a vintage fishing lure in the shape of a beaver and a 1907 track trophy.

 The close up of the sodas on the blanket chest include LR: Empire Sodaworks Vallejo (cali) w/ an eagle, a Phil xxx porter (IP), two J Wise Allentown, both smooth base, but one is so dark its purple, and finally two Seitz from Easton Pa.  I like having different color variants of the same soda bottler next to each other.  I also like color runs in bitters, but that gets more expensive.


----------



## mr.fred (Sep 3, 2010)

Nice glass!------the furniture is Awesome[]


----------



## div2roty (Sep 3, 2010)

Thanks, those are my best peices of furniture, but thats what happens when you sell antiques full time for 6 years, you end up with a few nice things yourself.


----------



## cobaltbot (Sep 3, 2010)

Sweet bottles and furniture, for sure.  What's the york soda?  I'm sure you know there's a DC bottle club and hey Bmore's not far away either!


----------



## GuntherHess (Sep 3, 2010)

What did you do wrong to cause yourself to be banished to a location close to me?


----------



## div2roty (Sep 3, 2010)

> I'm sure you know there's a DC bottle club and hey Bmore's not far away either!


 
 The York is a green IP, G Upp Jr / York Pa.  Its in great shape, some haze, but no chips, cracks or heavy staining.  I visited my friend in Balt the other night.  It took about 45-50 mins to reach his house.  He lives near inner harbor, so its just off of 95.  Sadly for me, where i live in DC (NW), it takes a while to really get out of the city.


----------



## div2roty (Sep 3, 2010)

> What did you do wrong to cause yourself to be banished to a location close to me?


 
 I'm getting my master's degree, at American University.  Its a little different from Southern Delaware.  []


----------



## GuntherHess (Sep 3, 2010)

> getting my master's degree, at American University


 
 congrats.
 Bottleology?


----------



## div2roty (Sep 3, 2010)

> congrats.
> Bottleology?


 
 yeah, aren't you teaching the course on meds?  I take that next semester.

 actually i'm in the political science dept.


----------



## CazDigger (Sep 3, 2010)

> yeah, aren't you teaching the course on meds?  I take that next semester.


 actually i'm in the political science dept.
 [/quote]

 What meds do you take to help you teach?


----------



## annie44 (Sep 3, 2010)

Welcome to the DC area, Mark!  AU is a great school - I'm right across the river from you, in Alexandria, VA....I love the cobalt blue blob sodas - one day I'm going to add one of those to my collection!


----------



## cyberdigger (Sep 3, 2010)

I got accepted by AU in 1989, but ended up going to ..that little place in Newark, Delaware... [8|]


----------



## div2roty (Sep 3, 2010)

> I got accepted by AU in 1989, but ended up going to ..that little place in Newark, Delaware...


 
 thats ok, we'll forgive that.


----------



## div2roty (Sep 3, 2010)

thanks annie, and caz, gunther is teaching a course on medicine bottles at the bottle university, although he might also be on some meds.  

 i'm clean right now, but give it some time and that might change.


----------



## photolitherland (Sep 13, 2010)

What in the world is that pig bottle? Is that old, Ive never seen one before ever.


----------



## div2roty (Sep 15, 2010)

Sorry Photo, I missed your question.  The pig bottle is old.  Its a Suffolk Bitters from Philbrook & Tucker of Boston.  Its my most expensive bottle, and favorite, mainly because of how cool it looks.


----------



## ConsDigginVids (Sep 15, 2010)

Matt its good to see that you are settled in!  Although what is going to happen to your store in milton???


----------



## div2roty (Sep 16, 2010)

Cons, its still open and I still own it, I just don't run it on a daily basis anymore.  We are hoping to keep it open through the end of next summer.  I should still be putting in some good stuff from time to time.  Keep diggin.


----------



## Lordbud (Sep 28, 2010)

You back East guys with your tiny states...everybody knows everyone...[] and all those undug dumps and ten times as many privies...out here all I can do is read about other diggers' exploits. Thank goodness for ebay making everything "equal"...[8D][:-]


----------



## div2roty (Sep 29, 2010)

Haha, connor is actually from PA, its not as big as Cali, but it has less earth quakes.

 It does show how small the antique world, esp the antique bottle world can be at times.


----------

